# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  شروع کار با python

## alireza2766

با سلام
من میخوام برنامه نویسی python  کار کنم ( یاد بگیرم) منتهی هیچ اطلاعاتی در این زمینه ندارم. فقط کمی با  html آشنایی دارم. (برنامه نویسی با پیتون رو برای کار با نرم افزارهای GIS  ی میخام یاد بگیرم).

ویندوز 7
 و      ویژوال اتسدیو 2012    نصب دارم.

برای شروع باید چکار کنم ؟
چه نرم افزارهایی باید نصب کنم ؟
مطالب آموزشی چه کتاب یا فایل pdf ی بخونم ؟  منبع مناسب اگه سراغ دارید معرفی کنید.
با تشکر از همه دوستان عزیز

----------


## omidhaghi

شما میتوانید از این به بعد پایتون را در سایت Pysocial.com آموزش ببینید.
لینک آموزش پایتون

----------


## BobiFX

سلام

شما باید ابتدا PTVS رو نصب کنید تا بتوانید از Visual Studio به عنوان محیط برنامه نویسی Python استفاده کنید. 
http://pytools.codeplex.com در اینجا به رایگان قابل دانلود است.
این لینک هم اموزش نصب و استفاده از PTVS هست: https://pytools.codeplex.com/wikipage?title=PTVS%20Installation

بعد از آماده شدن IDE میتونین از لینک بالا که دوستمون معرفی کردن استفاده کنید که کلیات برنامه نویسی با پایتون رو به خوبی توضیح داده.

خوش باشین،

----------


## saman2

من قصد دارم یک برنامه وب رو بر اساس GIS بسازم.
از نظر شما بهترین GUI پایتون برای این کار کدوم میتونه باشه؟

----------

